# New Stihl BR800 Backpack Blowers



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw this video yesterday and thought the whole ability to start the blower while it's on your back was amazing! I currently have the BR600 which is more than enough but man this thing looks nice.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsePtNM06nw[/media]


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That thing is a monster


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Is it the same output as the 700? My 700 is one of the best blowers I have ever bought. IU used to have an old commercial Kawasaki that I loved and the Still it just amazing. The restart feature of this would be nice.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

And he proceeds to blow crap all over parked vehicles..... lol.

Stihl had an inertia start on one of their mid-range blowers, sounded bad-***. Like a B17 starting up on your back. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ...the whole ability to start the blower while it's on your back was amazing!


Agree - that is NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Today I learned ECHO had side start on two of their 2008 models, the PB260i and PB261i's. They said people thought it was a nice feature but didn't want to pay extra for it, so I think STIHL learned from that and marketed it with other 'upgrades' to justify a price increase.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> And he proceeds to blow crap all over parked vehicles..... lol.
> 
> Stihl had an inertia start on one of their mid-range blowers, sounded bad-***. Like a B17 starting up on your back. :lol:


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I own a 450 cef and all it does is flood the engine to start with. It sometimes starts cold start with the electric the electric start start. However once it warms up starts everytime with the electric start.....


----------

